# [C++ Win Api] Gutes Tutorial mit Quellcode



## Rodney (25. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute kennt ihr gute deutsche Tutorials zu der Windows API  mit C++?
Es  wäre gut wenn der  Quellcode zu den Beispielen gleich dabei wäre!

Danke Im Vorraus, RODNEY


----------



## Rodney (25. Oktober 2003)

ach und ich habe noch eine Frage:
wie kann man hInstance in späteren API-Funktionen verwenden also woher bekommt man den, der wird doch nur in der WinMain deklariert?
also wenn ich den später verwenden will bekomme ich immer eine Fehlermeldung das der nicht definiert ist etc...


----------



## chibisuke (25. Oktober 2003)

1.) WinAPI-Tutorial: http://www.germandevnet.de -> tutorials
2.) der hInstance wird beim einsprung in dein programm an die WinMain übergeben, als 1. parameter.. den brauchst du dann später wenn du n fenster erstellen willst...
int WINAPI WinMain(HINSTANCE hInstance, HINSTANCE hPrevInstance, LPSTR lpCmdLine, int nStdCmp);

oder so ähnlich.. das ist dein einsprungpunkt und da bekommst du den auch.. musste dann einfach nur speichern entsprechend..

oder wenn du das vermasselt hast, oder mit einer main angefangen hast (also consolen app)
dann kannst du den mit.. GetModuleHandle(NULL); im nachhinein bekommen...


----------



## Tobias K. (25. Oktober 2003)

moin

http://www.win-api.de/


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Rodney (26. Oktober 2003)

das 1. tutorial habe ich schon, das finde ich auch ganz gut nur bräuchte ich auch den Quellcode der Beispiele dazu weil einzelnes bei mir einfach nicht funktioniert...

das 2. Tutorial gucke ich mir jetzt mal an...

Danke erstmal


----------



## chibisuke (26. Oktober 2003)

der code funktioniert einwandfrei...

hast du alle librarys und header eingebunden?
hast du win Win32-App anstatt eines console-apps?


----------



## Rodney (26. Oktober 2003)

ich komme bei dem Kapitel mit den Dialogfenstern nicht weiter...
könnte vielleicht irgendwer hier mal den kompletten Quelltext posten?
das mit den menüs funktionierte auch nicht


----------



## chibisuke (27. Oktober 2003)

äh.. ja.. genau... ein fehler der höufig gemacht wird...

entweder du nennst die resource dann
"dialogXYZ"
also mitt den " "
oder du schreibst den namen ohne " " in einem quellcode dafür aber in ein macro rein das sich MAKEINTRESOURCE nennt....

der autor hatt hier vergessen darauf hinzuweisen, bin da beim ersten mal auch drüber gefallen ;-)

also entweder einen resourcennamen in " ".. oder
DialogBox(hInstance,  MAKEINTRESOURCE(MyDialog), hWnd, DlgProc);


----------



## chri_ZZZ (5. April 2004)

Hallo, sorry wenn ich den Thread hier nochmal aufgreife, aber auf win-api.com  findest Du viele Beispielrogramme (Quellcodes) und zahlreiche Tipps und Tricks zur Windows API in C/C++...


----------

